# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: نمایش بد برنامه های gtk

## kunus007

سلام
چرا برنامه هایی که از Gtk استفاده شدن تو سیستم من اینطور نمایش داده میشن ؟
یعنی اون ظاهر اصلی و قشنگشو نداره

http://uploadkon.ir/uploads/117c60b5...6837a64cce.jpg

ممنون میشم اگه کمک کنید :خجالت: 
با تشکر

----------


## soorena

سلام
اين عکسی که شما گذاشتيد نمايشی از صفحه اول glade هستش که خوب البته از اين بهتر هم در هيچ سيستمی قابل نمايش نيست
حتی کيفيت نرم افزار هايی که با gtk نوشته ميشه هم از اين بهتر نيست به اين علت که gtk يه واسط
crossplatform هستش و از همچين واسطی هيچ وقت انتظار نميره که مثله يه واسط native باشه...
چون شما به محيط windows عادت داری اين برات يکمی عجيبه ولی خوب اين صفحه تو محيط لينوکس کاملاً native هستش.

----------


## alamate_aoal

> gtk يه واسط crossplatform هستش و از همچين واسطی هيچ وقت انتظار نميره که مثله يه واسط native باشه...


نظرتون درباره Qt چیه ؟

----------


## soorena

qt از نظر gui بسيار قوی عمل کرده و تو چند سال گذشته به شدت رشد کرده و خيلی از دستگاه ها از جمله
تلفن همراه ها از اين واسط استفاده ميکنن ولی چيزی که هستش اينه که برای هر محيطی واسط طراحی
شده توسط همون محيط(os) خيلی زيبا تر و يا به عبارتی user friendly تر هستش.مسلما برای محيط windows
هيچ واسطی چه qt چه gtk چه java نميتونه به سادگی و زيبايی واسطی باشه که با سی شارپ يا ويبی طراحی شده.

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوستان!
+GTK بسیار قدرت مند هست... در +GTK می تونید از CSS استفاده کنید برای رسیدن به ظاهر دلخواه خودتون...!
مثلا اینارو ببینید:
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...ith+CSS#p72088
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...nal+CSS#p72089 
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...images#p195278
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...Buttons#p72090
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...Buttons#p72091
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...essBar#p195494
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...and+css#p72092
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...nd+css#p195463
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...and+Css#p72417
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...Css%3A#p195276
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...n+GTK3#p195286
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...n+GTK3#p195381
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...kScale#p195341
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...lendar#p195349
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...part+1#p195483
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...Part+2#p195486
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...Part+2#p195487
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.p...colors#p195488
برای کسب اطلاعات بیش تر:
http://www.gtkforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=988

----------

